# Best bolt on items to increase power???



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys, my friend just got an 850 xp. I rode it and its power is unreal, it wheelies on command and does 80mph+

I just wanna know if theres any parts that just bolt onto or plug into the brute that adds power?


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

Dynatek module wakes up the bike for sure


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

does it just plug in? where can I get one? whats it do?


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

I got a 650 and I totally destroy my buddies 850 no problem. Before the engine kit and after. Before I got a std bore kit, I just had a HMF slip-on, Dalton clutch kit, dynatek CDI, K&N airfilter and I was running 30" Silverbacks. Now with the Engine kit, there is no comparison at all. Btw, I truly believe theres no difference between the 650 and 750, I had both and my 650 would always win and it would be 100% even before the engine kit.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

clutching will help alot and it's not that expensive


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nitrous! Best bang for the buck


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Muzzy pro exhaust and vfj stage III clutch mod all at vforcejohn.com


----------

